# Pictures at last



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Someone mentioned dyeing with daffodils, so thought I&#8217;d post pictures of what I&#8217;ve been working on the last few months. I&#8217;m at my parents&#8217; who have broadband, but of course I left the best pictures at home&#8212;oh well, hope these work out.

This is a handspun shawl dyed with indigo. The yarn is a Shetland Romney silk blend and has the Shetland lace Old Shell border with an edging attached the way I tried to describe in an earlier post.











This a Shetland and silk blend dyed with daffodils. It&#8217;s much yellower in real life than in the picture (more like the scarf that follows). This shawl has the edging knit as you go along which I&#8217;ll never do again as I kept losing track of where I was, and there are mistakes. 


http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t75/pennyroyal14/Knitting/Daffodilshawl.jpg[IMG]

These scarves are dyed with coreopsis tinctoria on the left and red dahlia flowers on the right, both Shetland wool. 

[IMG]http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t75/pennyroyal14/Knitting/Scarves.jpg[IMG]


I don't know why the pictures didn't post, but I have to go, so I'll fiddle with it later. Sorry!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Katherine in KY said:


> Someone mentioned dyeing with daffodils, so thought Iâd post pictures of what Iâve been working on the last few months. Iâm at my parentsâ who have broadband, but of course I left the best pictures at homeâoh well, hope these work out.
> 
> This is a handspun shawl dyed with indigo. The yarn is a Shetland Romney silk blend and has the Shetland lace Old Shell border with an edging attached the way I tried to describe in an earlier post.
> 
> ...




There you go


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks, Cyndi. I see where the mistake was. I added the indigo shawl.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Beautiful! What indigo method did you use? Fermentation vat, zinc? I am going to try a fermentation vat this summer. I hope it turns out as well as your shawl!

Did you dye as yarn or finished garment?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodness. They are fabulous!

I need to try one of those triangular shawls one day. 
Beautiful!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Simply GORGEOUS!!!! Do the dyes set well and not fade?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine I always love seeing your work. You do do stunning work. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for all your nice comments. As for light fastness I usually put a lock of fiber in a sunny window for awhile to make sure the color doesn't fade quickly. These should be okay. 
For the indigo I didn't use a fermentation vat, just indigo from a jar and thiourea dioxide to reduce it. Last summer I tried using fresh indigo leaves, but got no color. I may try a urine vat this summer--if I can get DH to cooperate!-- since I plan to be home for most of it. I've given up on using fresh leaves, but I am planning on trying to get good blues from woad--have lots of woad plants started.

Just so you all don't think all I knit is lace I'm adding two pictures, one of socks made with fleece from one of Liese's dorset sheep. It's blended with mohair and silk and dyed with acid dyes (before blending and spinning). 











The other is a vest I made last fall for DH out of gray Coopworth--what a treat to spin that; it spins itself!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

What beautiful works of art! I love the scarves, the socks and the vest. They are really phenomenal!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Fantastic work!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Katherine - thanks so much for posting pictures - they are absolutely gorgeous!! It's so inspiring to see others work!

I'd really like to try natural dying - I have 2 bags of spent daffodil blooms in the freezer, so as soon as I get enough yarn spun, I'm going to try it. I also have some celandine brewing in the sun, so I may try that in the next few days too. It has a very acrid, almost chemical smell! Interesting!

Have you seen the black bean dyeing method on ravelry? It produces some beautiful colors! I need to start spinning so I can try all of these


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WOW!!! I LOVE the vest!!!!! The socks are great too, but that vest.... Great job!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love that vest! I've been spinning Coopworth this week, and you're right, it is spinning itself!

I spun then chain-plyed 350 yards of sock weight Coopworth. I wanted to spin it so I could 2-ply for a sport weight, but it wanted to spin super thin. Guess it will be my next pair of socks!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Katherine again, beautiful work. I have no idea how you get everything done that you do, parents, moving, garden, spinning, dyeing, weaving and you produce such intricate work that we all know is time consuming. You always amaze me in what you are able to get done. Thank you for sharing with us.

What is the patterning of those sock? At first glance I thought maybe it was the Hedgrow sock but they look cabled. That vest is wonderful too. I wonder if my son might like something like that.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! drop dead gorgeous! The dying is just awesome.
I hope to do so well some day.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Indigo shawl is the winner for me......... lol. and those are ALL just works of art and words are totally inadequate to describe them... beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

:bouncy:Ahhhhhhhhh.....purple socks!!!:bouncy:

We wants a pair! :Bawling:


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

March, the sox are my own design. It's a 4 or 6 stitch cable alternating with some ribbing. I seem to remember that I copied the cable from the bottom ribbing of an Alice Starmore sweater I was wearing when I was working out the design. There's not a true cross in it. It's kind of a fuzzy picture because they've been through the wash a few times--no hand washing for these guys


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

I love the one dyed with daffodils! How did you do it? Natural dyes is an area I would really like to get into...sometime. 

These are just beautiful.


----------

